# Groomers or no Groomers?



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Been toying with it for a while now, should I take Roo to a groomers?

Reason I ask is his coat has become very, very thick but I'm not sure if stripping him will hurt him or not? I don't want to do it myself as I'm not confident enough.

We try to brush him now, but he hates it, and I mean HATES it. He isn't keen on being bathed either but will tolerate it long enough for us to get rid of the fox poo he rolls in. 

So I was thinking of taking him to get him professionally clipped as he really does need it. He's a JRT x Westie.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

My god, it took my sister months and months of intensive training to become a decent dog groomer, I don't think the courses available are up to much generally but an online course in a hands on profession. 
I don't think so 

Post that this refers to has been removed


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

He freaks out when I get the brush out...and I mean freaks out. He hides and starts to shake...

was thinking that taking him to be done professionally might be kinder in the long run?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> He freaks out when I get the brush out...and I mean freaks out. He hides and starts to shake...
> 
> was thinking that taking him to be done professionally might be kinder in the long run?


Depends on the groomer, I've heard some horror stories


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

You could start with a few gentle strokes every night, then a reward, then build up. You need to be able to check your dog over and remove mats etc, tbh.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> You could start with a few gentle strokes every night, then a reward, then build up. You need to be able to check your dog over and remove mats etc, tbh.


He's no issue with me stroking him, poking him, looking in his mouth, checking his skin...but as soon as the brush comes out, he runs off!

He won't take treats afterwards! He runs away from me.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I helped strip Ted with my friend Craig. It was quite easy to be honest.

I do think a grooming mitt may help rather than brandishing the brush.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you can find a good groomer, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If he is that scared of a brush, I wouldn't go near a groomer unless you can get one who lets you stay with him. I found local dial a dog wash, who was very careful of the things I said mine were scared of, especially Joshua, but he is not qualified so probably couldn't do stripping and stuff.

I think a grooming mitt to start with would be best, then gradually build up to the brush but don't let him see it!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I would take him to the groomers. Ask if you can sit and watch on the first visit. Some groomers don't like it, but personally, if they don't like it, what have they got to hide. When I'm a groomer, I would invite people to stay with their dogs on their first visit so they can see me as a groomer and also they feel reassured that their dogs are being well looked after and they are being groomed well.

Groomers should be trained to deal with all sorts of dogs, especially nervous and aggressive dogs. Look for a groomer that has City and Guilds training.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Got a grooming mitt that he will tolerate for about, oh, 40 seconds...but that's 40 seconds more than the brush. 

I'm convinced he needs stripping though, I could be wrong. He's wire haired and barely moults.


----------

